# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من شروط استجابة الدعاء اليقين بالإجابة، لكن يخطر لي وسواسٌ أخشى أنه يُفقدني اليقين!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قال التلميذ : شيخي ، عرفت أن من شروط استجابة الدعاء اليقين بالإجابة ، لكن يخطر لي وسواسٌ أخشى أنه يُفقدني اليقين !
قال الشيخ : هاتِ يا بني ، فرب وسواس أصاب الإيمان في مقتل ، بغير وقايةٍ من توفيق وعلم !
قال التلميذ : أقول في نفسي : لا يوجد مسلم إلا وهو يسأل الله في الدنيا حسنة ، يسأله رزقا وعافية ، وهاهم الأغنياء هم أقل الناس ، والمرضى تمتلئ بهم المشافي وتُزار بموتاهم المقابر ! فما الذي يجعلني أولى بالإجابة من هؤلاء جميعا ؟!! 
يقول لي هذا الوسواس : أنا أسأل كما يسأل غيري ، فما الذي يجعلني أحظى بالإجابة من الأكثرين ممن لم يُستجب لهم ؟!!
فقال الشيخ : يا بني ، ما أسهل دفع الوسواس !
أولا : تذكّر ما صح عن نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَدْعُو بِدَعْوَةٍ - لَيْسَ فِيهَا إِثْمٌ، وَلَا قَطِيعَةُ رَحِمٍ - ؛ إِلَّا أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ بِهَا إِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ : إِمَّا أَنْ تُعَجَّلَ لَهُ دَعْوَتُهُ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَدَّخِرَهَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ، وَإِمَّا أَنْ يَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ مِنَ السُّوءِ مِثْلَهَا )) . قَالُوا: إِذن نُكْثِرُ، قَالَ: «اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ» .
فما أدراك أن الله تعالى قد استجاب لجميعهم ، وهذا هو الظن في الكريم سبحانه ، بإحدى هذه الثلاث التي لا يعلم خيرها إلا الله تعالى .
ثانيا : يا بني ، رب داع له من ربه باب لا يعرفه إلا هو ، ورب دعوة لا تخطئ أبواب السماء ، فأحسن الظن بربك ، واستشعر حبه لك ، تجد لك في دعائك معنى ، لا يهمك معه ماذا يجد الناس له من المعاني ، وماذا أجيبوا ، وماذا أُجبتَ : { قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ } .
ثالثا : يا بني ، رأيت جلساء الملوك والأمراء ، يجلسون معهم الأزمنة الطويلة ، ينافقون ، ويتزلفون ، ويصبرون على ذل الحجب والوقوف على الباب مرات كثيرة ، وعلى الدفع في الصدر والمزاحمة بالأكتاف ، ويتعرضون لخطر البطش لأي سبب ، ولألم الترفّع والتعالي ، بل السخرية والإهانة ولا يستطيع الرد ولا الانتصاف لنفسه = كل ذلك على أمل تحقيق المطلوب ، وانتفاعا منه باسم أنه جليس السلطان أو الأمير ، وانتفاخا أمام الناس بكونه قال كذا للملك ، وقال له الملك كذا !!
أفلا يكون أجرك من الدعاء في مناجاة ملك الملوك (وهي أشرف وأعز مناجاة) ، وفي مخاطبة الرب عز وجل (وهو أكرم خطاب) ، وفي التعرض لنفحات أكرم الأكرمين (وهي النفحات التي تفوق ملك الدنيا بحذافيرها) = كافيا لك في مداومة الدعاء والحرص عليه غاية الحرص :
- تخيل بدعائك أنك في حضرته تعالى وتقدس !
بل والله لو تخيلت أنك فقط في حضرة عرش الله ، وأنك تقف على بساط القرب = لكفاك لذة وأنسا يغنيك عن كل طلب !
وأنت في الحقيقة في دعائك كذلك { وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ } ؛ ألا ترى قوله { فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ } ، كررها يا بني مرات : { فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ } ، { فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ } ، { فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ } . تجد أنها أعظم وأجل مما تأخر عنها ذِكرًا ورُتبة { أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ } .
- بل تمثّل أن الله تعالى في حال الدعاء يخصك بالإقبال عليك بوجهه !
ألم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((إِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَنْصِبُ وَجْهَهُ لِوَجْهِ عَبْدِهِ ، مَا لَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ ، فَإِذَا صَلَّيْتُمْ فَلَا تَلْتَفِتُوا )) . وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((لَا يَزَالُ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مُقْبِلًا عَلَى الْعَبْدِ فِي صَلَاتِهِ ، مَا لَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ ، فَإِذَا صَرَفَ وَجْهَهُ ، انْصَرَفَ عَنْهُ )) . والمقصود بالتفات العبد التفات القلب منه ، وما يُوصل إليه ويدل عليه من التفات الوجه والبصر .
ولذلك فتذكر يا بني أن هذا المجلس من ربك هو أغيظ ما يغيظ عدوك (الشيطان) ، قالت أم المؤمنين عَائِشَةَ (رضي الله عنها) : سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ الِالْتِفَاتِ فِي الصَّلاَةِ ؟ فَقَالَ: « هُوَ اخْتِلاَسٌ يَخْتَلِسُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ صَلاَةِ العَبْدِ » .
- استحضر أنك في دعائك مسموع الصوت من الخلاق العليم سبحانه ! قال تعالى {إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ قَرِيبٌ} .
ولذلك لما سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه يرفعون أصواتهم بالدعاء ، أراد تذكيرهم بهذه الحقيقة ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ارْبَعُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ ، فَإِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَدْعُونَ أَصَمَّ وَلاَ غَائِبًا ، إِنَّهُ مَعَكُمْ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ قَرِيبٌ ، [إِنَّ الَّذِي تَدْعُونَ أَقْرَبُ إِلَى أَحَدِكُمْ مِنْ عُنُقِ رَاحِلَتِهِ ] )) . [ اربَعوا ، أي : ارفقوا ] .
- بل استحضر أن الله تعالى يجيبك بكل كلمة : فإذا قلت : {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} فأحضر في قلبك الله تعالى الآن يقول لك : حَمدني عبدي ، فإذا قلت : {الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ}، فالله عز وجل يجيبك بقوله : أثنى على عبَدي ،فإذا قلت : {مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ}، فإن ربك يقول للملأ الأعلى عنك : مجدني عبدي ، فإذا قلت : {إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ}، خاطبك الله عز وجل بقوله : هذه بَيْني وبينَ عَبْدي ، ولعَبْدِي ما سألَ !!
والله لو استحضرنا ذلك كما يجب ، لما تركنا هذا المجلس حتى نلقاه !
يا بني ، لا تسمح للوساوس أن تكدّر عليك هذا المجلس ، لا تمكّن الشيطان أن يخطفك من هذا الأنس .
فقال التلميذ : ما أتعسني إن فعلت !!

د/حاتم العوني.

----------

